# Bewegungsstreifen



## Der_Sisko (30. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir einer verraten, wie man Bewegungsstreifen (z.B. hinter ein Fahrzeit) bringt?

wie z.B. unter
http://www.midi-industrieservice.de/html/index.htm

Oder kennt einer eine Anleitung?



Sisko


----------



## darkcold_Angel (30. September 2004)

Geh mal unter die  Adresse und guck zu den Tutorials.


----------



## Blinzler (30. September 2004)

Ich bin zwar nicht der Experte aber das sieht für mich aus wie ein stinknormaler Windeffekt.


----------



## Der_Sisko (30. September 2004)

stimmt, Ebene mit Fahrzeug kopieren, diese unter Original legen, dann
ein paar Windeffekte und dann 
1x Radialer Weichzeichner - strahlenförmig - 100 - Qualität: Entwurf
1x Radialer Weichzeichner - strahlenförmig - 100 - Qualität: sehr gut

fertig


----------

